# Uplay und Ähnliche was hier los?



## Monsterxxl (5. Januar 2014)

*Uplay und Ähnliche was hier los?*

Hallo Leute,ich hatte die Tage paar Erlebnisse die mich mächtig aufgeregt haben und wollte ma eure Meinung dazu hören.
Ich habe zusammen mit meinem Pc eine Nvidia Grafikkarte erworben bei der ja wie bekannt 3 Spiele umsonst dabei sind hörte sich ja erstmal toll an.Nun verzeiht mir meine ignoranz,hab meine Lieferung aufgemacht und eigentlich gehofft da liegen 3 Spiele drin.Ok hab dann nach paar mal hin und her mailen meine Spiele Codes erhalten,bis dahin naja alles gut.
Doch dann erste überraschung ich muss die spiele wirklich bei Uplay downloaden was ja mit ner 16k Leitung(gibt bei mir noch nichts anderes)schon ma was dauert.Aber damit nicht genug vorher muss ich noch bei Uplay meine gesamten Persönlichen Daten angeben,was soll das? Ich bezahle also rein theoretisch ca60 Euro pro Spiel und mich dann noch vor Firma Ubisoft nackig zu machen.Was gehen besagte Firmen meine Privaten daten an was wollen die mit meiner Telefonnummer etc.Vielleicht bin ich wirklich zu alt(36) aber wenn ich früher ein Spiel gekauft habe habe ich es installiert und gespielt.Interessant is halt das alle diese Spiele nur mit der besagten Uplay Software funktionieren die dabei auch noch sau dumm ist.Beispiel hatte ein Game auf einer Partition die mir dann zu voll war und wollte es verschieben ne geht nicht,ok dann deinstalliere ich halt alles und installiere es neu auf andere Partition, ja das geht da muss ich aber leider noch mal alles neu runterladen,wassss?Die Daten liegen doch auf meiner Festplatte.Und wenn ma schon ein Download Spiel hat und diese besagte tolle Uplay Software,dann erwarte ich doch eigentlich das diese Software als erste mir mittel und wege aufzeigt mein Dl Spiel auf Medien zu sichern,mir sogar dabei hilft weil sonst hab ich ja nichts ausser Spiele auf meiner Festplatte die nach System Crash etc einfach ma weg sind.Und dafür hab ich dann"Geld bezahlt"?
Es ist für mich erschreckend was mittlerweile alles möglich ist von Privatrecht und Kundenrecht ist hier für mich nicht mehr viel übrig.
Fest steht und wenn die Spiele noch so toll sind ich geb keinen Cent mehr aus für so einen Mist. 
So entschuldigt bitte die Wall of Text aber das Thema hat mich in den Letzten Tagen mächtig aufgeregt.


----------



## Kreon (5. Januar 2014)

Ich nutze Uplay nur für ein paar wenige Titel, die man auf anderen Plattformen eben nicht bekommt. 
Bei Steam funktioniert die Datensicherung und das Verschieben von Spielen problemlos. Bei Origin kann man ebenfalls die Daten extern sichern und danach manuell wieder in den Originordner einfügen. Ob das bei Uplay auch funktiniert weiß ich nicht, da ich mir wegen 1-2 Spiele bisher noch nicht die Arbeit gemacht habe.
Ich denke bei Uplay bin ich auch als Max Mustermaus aus Musterhausen registriert  und das auch nur weil ich extrem günstig an ein paar Spielkeys gekommen bin. Zum Vollpreis kaufe ich schon lange kein Spiel mehr, erst recht nicht auf Downloadplattformen (Steam, Origin, Ubisoft).


----------



## flowangler (6. Januar 2014)

Boahh, ein paar <Enter> mehr in deiner "wall of text" hätten echt nicht geschadet, da kriegt man ja Augenkrebs beim Lesen. ^^

Zu den persöhnlichen Daten:
Wer nötigt dich denn, deine echten Daten anzugeben?
Meine Daten haben nur ein paar Webshops, die müssen mir ja was schicken können. Ebay und Paypal.
Im Web geb ich in der Regel nur Email-Wegwerfadressen an, eigentlich nie meine "Haupt-Email".

Du bist doch kein Facebook-Kiddie, du wirst dir doch zu helfen wissen.
Gerade wir Älteren (bin 39) sind doch sensibler, was solche Dinge angeht.
Ich bin seit der 33kb-Analog-Modem-Zeit im I-net, das Erste was man "lernt" ist nie seine richtigen Daten anzugeben. ^^


----------



## LordCrash (6. Januar 2014)

Monsterxxl schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,ich hatte die Tage paar Erlebnisse die mich mächtig aufgeregt haben und wollte ma eure Meinung dazu hören.
> Ich habe zusammen mit meinem Pc eine Nvidia Grafikkarte erworben bei der ja wie bekannt 3 Spiele umsonst dabei sind hörte sich ja erstmal toll an.Nun verzeiht mir meine ignoranz,hab meine Lieferung aufgemacht und eigentlich gehofft da liegen 3 Spiele drin.Ok hab dann nach paar mal hin und her mailen meine Spiele Codes erhalten,bis dahin naja alles gut.
> Doch dann erste überraschung ich muss die spiele wirklich bei Uplay downloaden was ja mit ner 16k Leitung(gibt bei mir noch nichts anderes)schon ma was dauert.Aber damit nicht genug vorher muss ich noch bei Uplay meine gesamten Persönlichen Daten angeben,was soll das? Ich bezahle also rein theoretisch ca60 Euro pro Spiel und mich dann noch vor Firma Ubisoft nackig zu machen.Was gehen besagte Firmen meine Privaten daten an was wollen die mit meiner Telefonnummer etc.Vielleicht bin ich wirklich zu alt(36) aber wenn ich früher ein Spiel gekauft habe habe ich es installiert und gespielt.Interessant is halt das alle diese Spiele nur mit der besagten Uplay Software funktionieren die dabei auch noch sau dumm ist.Beispiel hatte ein Game auf einer Partition die mir dann zu voll war und wollte es verschieben ne geht nicht,ok dann deinstalliere ich halt alles und installiere es neu auf andere Partition, ja das geht da muss ich aber leider noch mal alles neu runterladen,wassss?Die Daten liegen doch auf meiner Festplatte.Und wenn ma schon ein Download Spiel hat und diese besagte tolle Uplay Software,dann erwarte ich doch eigentlich das diese Software als erste mir mittel und wege aufzeigt mein Dl Spiel auf Medien zu sichern,mir sogar dabei hilft weil sonst hab ich ja nichts ausser Spiele auf meiner Festplatte die nach System Crash etc einfach ma weg sind.Und dafür hab ich dann"Geld bezahlt"?
> Es ist für mich erschreckend was mittlerweile alles möglich ist von Privatrecht und Kundenrecht ist hier für mich nicht mehr viel übrig.
> ...


 
Willkommen im digitalen Zeitalter....

Wenn deine Festplatte den Geist aufgibt, dann kannst du die Spiele neu runterladen. Alternativ kannst du auch einfach die Downloaddatei behalten und extern sichern. Bezahlt hast du die Nutzungslizenz, also den Aktivierungsschlüssel. Damit ist dein Spiel an deinen Account gebunden (wofür du deine Daten eingegeben hast). Das hat zur Folge, dass du deine Spiele praktisch überall spielen kannst, da dein Account online gespeichert ist.

Wenn du übrigens auf Accountbindung verzichten willst, wirst du nur sehr wenige aktuelle Spiele spielen können. Manchmal muss man eben auch mit der Zeit gehen, hat auch seine Vorteile. 


Das Schlimmste, was mit deinen Daten passieren wird, ist ein wenig mehr personalisierte Werbung (wenn überhaupt). Man kann auch aus allem ein Drama machen oder einfach nicht seine echten Daten angeben...


----------



## Enisra (6. Januar 2014)

Ich fasse mal kurz zusammen:

Mimimimi

Ernsthaft, also wenn man jetzt nicht grade gestern erst aus der Klonkammer gestiegen ist oder ein verbeamteter Internetausdrucker ist, sollten einem schon mal ein paar Dinge klar sein, wie:



Niemand will eine schlecht formatierte Wall of Text lesen
Ragepostings enden oft in einem Mimimi wenn man Dinge übersieht
Spiele werden seit Jahre schon an Accounts gebunden und am ALLERWICHTIGSTEN
Man trägt in Formularen nur da was ein, wo man es muss!
Ich habe eben mal nachgeschaut und die einzige persönliche Angabe die Ubisoft hat, ist mein Geburtsdatum


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2014)

Monsterxxl schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,ich hatte die Tage paar Erlebnisse die mich mächtig aufgeregt haben und wollte ma eure Meinung dazu hören.
> Ich habe zusammen mit meinem Pc eine Nvidia Grafikkarte erworben bei der ja wie bekannt 3 Spiele umsonst dabei sind hörte sich ja erstmal toll an.Nun verzeiht mir meine ignoranz,hab meine Lieferung aufgemacht und eigentlich gehofft da liegen 3 Spiele drin.Ok hab dann nach paar mal hin und her mailen meine Spiele Codes erhalten,bis dahin naja alles gut.


 Es gibt da halt zwei mögliche Aktionsarten: entweder man stellt zB 1Mio Karten her, bei denen das Spiel wirklich dabei liegt, oder man hat halt ne Aktion, bei der man auf Anfrage dann Codes bekommt. 

Das mit dem "Spiele beilegen" hat den Riesennachteil, dass die Händler am Anfang vlt nur Modelle OHNE das Game auf Lager haben, und die Modelle MIT Game sind schwer zu bekommen, schnell ausverkauft UND kosten mehr als die gleiche Karte ohne Game. Und irgendwann sind diese Karten auch definitiv ausverkauft sind. Zudem ist beim Onlinekauf dann auch nicht 100% sicher, ob Du nun eine Karte mit oder ohne Spiel geliefert bekommst. 

Bei Codes aber ist das viel simpler: du kaufst innerhalb des Aktionszeitraumes eine Karte des passenden Typs, weist den Kauf nach und bekommst die Codes - auch wenn die von Dir gekaufte Karte vlt. rein physisch gesehen schon 3 Monate vor Beginn der Aktion beim Händler im Lager lag. Es gibt dann in den Shops auch keine Karten, die teurer sind, nur WEIL SPiele dabei sind. Der Nachteil ist da einzig und allein, dass Leute, die kein (schnelles) Internet haben lange oder bei einem Bekannten runterladen müssen. 

Allerdings muss man auch sagen: selbst WENN man nen Datenträger hätte, müsstest Du bei den meisten Spielen sowieso noch einiges runterladen. Viele Games haben durch Updates nochmal ein paar Gigabyte, die sowieso neu dazukommen. 




> Doch dann erste überraschung ich muss die spiele wirklich bei Uplay downloaden was ja mit ner 16k Leitung(gibt bei mir noch nichts anderes)schon ma was dauert.


 naja, 16k ist doch an sich recht schnell ^^ ich kaufe oft Games auch bei Steam, das sind auch etliche Gigabyte, und ich hab auch 16k. Dann lässt man halt mal ne Stunde oder zwei runterladen und macht in der Zeit was anderes. Man kann halt dann lediglich nicht schon nach 20Min loslegen, aber von DVD 20GB zu installieren würde ja auch nicht nur 10Min dauern, UND wie oben gesagt: idR muss dann sowieso noch ein größerer Patch geladen werden.

Ich selber lade inzwischen sogar - selbst wenn ich die DVD-Version gekauft habe - lieber direkt das Spiel runter, als die DVD zu nehmen.




> Aber damit nicht genug vorher muss ich noch bei Uplay meine gesamten Persönlichen Daten angeben,was soll das?


 Du MUSST da gar nix (korrekt) angeben, du könntest auch ausgedachte Namen nehmen und ne freemail-Adresse. Aber Uplay ist halt AUCH ein Shop wie zB Amazon, wo man ja auch Daten angibt, daher sind gewisse Daten erforderlich. und der code ist dann halt an diesen Account gebunden, wie auch bei Steam oder Origin. Soweit ich weiß sind die Pflichtangaben aber echt extrem wenige, vlt sogar nur emailadresse und Geburtsdatum (welches vor allem wegen Jungendschutz da ist und an sich nur eine rechtliche Absicherung des Anbieters ist)

Und übrigens auch so wie schon früher auch mal bei dem ein oder anderen Game. Auch ohne Steam&co gab/gibt es Spiele, die man aktivieren muss oder für das man ein "Konto" braucht.




> Ich bezahle also rein theoretisch ca60 Euro pro Spiel


 wow wow - lebst Du in der Schweiz oder so? ^^ oder verwechselst Du das mit den Preisen für Konsolenspiele? An sich kosten gute PC Games nicht über 50€ und sind auch oft kurz nach Release mal für 40€ im Angebot. Und gar nicht mal wenige Games kosten inzwischen sogar von Anfang an nur 30-40€




> aber wenn ich früher ein Spiel gekauft habe habe ich es installiert und gespielt.


 tja, diese Zeiten sind lange vorbei, das ist nur noch bei sehr wenigen Games so... 



> Interessant is halt das alle diese Spiele nur mit der besagten Uplay Software funktionieren die dabei auch noch sau dumm ist.Beispiel hatte ein Game auf einer Partition die mir dann zu voll war und wollte es verschieben ne geht nicht,ok dann deinstalliere ich halt alles und installiere es neu auf andere Partition,


 das wäre aber auch ohne Uplay so. Du kannst nicht einfach ein Spiel oder eine Anwendung rüberverschieben, da sind gewisse Einträge bei Windows, die nur per Installation korrekt mitverändert werden. Nur wenige Spiele/Programme laufen trotzdem auch nach einem Verschieben




> ja das geht da muss ich aber leider noch mal alles neu runterladen,wassss?Die Daten liegen doch auf meiner Festplatte.Und wenn ma schon ein Download Spiel hat und diese besagte tolle Uplay Software,dann erwarte ich doch eigentlich das diese Software als erste mir mittel und wege aufzeigt mein Dl Spiel auf Medien zu sichern,mir sogar dabei hilft weil sonst hab ich ja nichts ausser Spiele auf meiner Festplatte die nach System Crash etc einfach ma weg sind.Und dafür hab ich dann"Geld bezahlt"?


 Das ist bei uplay in der Tat noch blöd geregelt. "weg" sind die Games natürlich nicht, aber neu runterladen wäre evlt. nötig. Vielleicht geht es ja inzwischen doch anders, aber ich hatte mal ne Neuinstallation von Windows und musste die Games dann auch neu runterladen.

Bei Steam wiederum wäre das nicht nötig, da kann man einfach einen bestimmten Ordner sichern und später wieder in das neu installierte Steam reinkopieren. Du könntest bei Steam sogar den Ordner einfach auf einen ganz anderen PC "mitnehmen" und dort dann alle Spiele spielen, die zu deinem Account gehören. Du musst halt nur für den Spielstart eingeloggt sein. 

Diese Probleme mit dem Download haben aber nichts mit dem "Prinzip" von Uplay&co zu tun, das würde Dir auch mit einem runtergeladenen Spiel ohne Account-Zwang passieren, wenn das Setup des Games die zuvor runtergeladene Datei einfach löscht. 


PS: bin 39, also kenne die Spielebranche auch schon sehr lange


----------



## golani79 (6. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das mit dem "Spiele beilegen" hat den Riesennachteil, dass die Händler am Anfang vlt nur Modelle OHNE das Game auf Lager haben, und die Modelle MIT Game sind schwer zu bekommen, schnell ausverkauft UND kosten mehr als die gleiche Karte ohne Game. Und irgendwann sind diese Karten auch definitiv ausverkauft sind. Zudem ist beim Onlinekauf dann auch nicht 100% sicher, ob Du nun eine Karte mit oder ohne Spiel geliefert bekommst.


 
Die Aktion verliert aber dann seinen Witz, wenn nur wenige ausgewählte Händler diese Spielecodes zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen ...
Habe mir letzte Woche auch ne Grafikkarte bestellt - lt. Nvidia Homepage gibts bei uns in AT *einen* teilnehmenden Händler .. und bei dem gabs / gibt es das Modell das ich mir bestellt habe gar nicht.
Tja, schei* auf die 3 Spiele - hab mir die Karte da bestellt, wo ich immer meine Hardware bestelle.

Nvidia sollte eigentlich einfach hergehen, und es ermöglichen, die Grafikkarten über die Seriennummer auf deren Seite zu registrieren und dann die Spiele ausgeben.
Stattdessen werden wieder bestimmte Händler gepusht .. lächerlich ...


----------



## LordCrash (6. Januar 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Die Aktion verliert aber dann seinen Witz, wenn nur wenige ausgewählte Händler diese Spielecodes zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen ...
> Habe mir letzte Woche auch ne Grafikkarte bestellt - lt. Nvidia Homepage gibts bei uns in AT *einen* teilnehmenden Händler .. und bei dem gabs / gibt es das Modell das ich mir bestellt habe gar nicht.
> Tja, schei* auf die 3 Spiele - hab mir die Karte da bestellt, wo ich immer meine Hardware bestelle.
> 
> ...



Schon richtig, nur hat das gar nichts mit Uplay usw zu tun...


----------



## Enisra (6. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Schon richtig, nur hat das gar nichts mit Uplay usw zu tun...


 
ganz ehrlich, wann hat sich hier schon jemals irgendwer daran gehalten, ob etwas On oder Offtopic ist?


----------



## LordCrash (6. Januar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich, wann hat sich hier schon jemals irgendwer daran gehalten, ob etwas On oder Offtopic ist?


 
Hehe, stimmt schon.

Aber immerhin ist der Threadersteller ein Neuling, da könnten wir uns ja vielleicht auch mal zusammenreißen. Wobei mir nicht ganz klar ist, ob der überhaupt noch mal antwortet oder ob er nur mal Dampf ablassen wollte, weil er nach 10 Jahren Abstinenz vom Zocken und Leben in einer einsamen Hütte in Tibet ohne Internet den Spielemarkt nicht mehr versteht.....


----------



## Enisra (6. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Hehe, stimmt schon.
> 
> Aber immerhin ist der Threadersteller ein Neuling, da könnten wir uns ja vielleicht auch mal zusammenreißen. Wobei mir nicht ganz klar ist, ob der überhaupt noch mal antwortet oder ob er nur mal Dampf ablassen wollte, weil er nach 10 Jahren Abstinenz vom Zocken und Leben in einer einsamen Hütte in Tibet ohne Internet den Spielemarkt nicht mehr versteht.....


 
ich glaube der kommt eh schon nicht mehr wieder weil wir Widerworte geben und nicht "JA so Isses! Die Schweine" rufen und vorallem dem auch auf seine Fehler hinweißen, wie schlecht formartierten Text und dass das ne Einbildung ist
Sicher kann man da Name eintragen, aber wer macht das denn schon? Ich hab da auch nur den Namen meiner Spiele//Internetpersona angegeben


----------



## LordCrash (6. Januar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich glaube der kommt eh schon nicht mehr wieder weil wir Widerworte geben und nicht "JA so Isses! Die Schweine" rufen und vorallem dem auch auf seine Fehler hinweißen, wie schlecht formartierten Text und dass das ne Einbildung ist
> Sicher kann man da Name eintragen, aber wer macht das denn schon? Ich hab da auch nur den Namen meiner Spiele//Internetpersona angegeben


 
Ach, ich habe glaube ich sogar meine echten Daten angegeben. Die hat Facebook ja auch schon und schlimmer als das kann es kaum werden.... 

Wie gesagt, dann kriege ich eben ein wenig mehr personalisierte Werbung. Ansonsten habe ich eh wenig zu verbergen. Wir sprechen hier ja jetzt nicht von Online-Banking usw.


----------



## Enisra (6. Januar 2014)

Ach, wer nichts zu verbergen hat ist nen langweiliger Spießer!


----------



## LordCrash (6. Januar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ach, wer nichts zu verbergen hat ist nen langweiliger Spießer!


 
Meine Geheimnisse sind eben gut verborgen. Mit Name und Adresse hast du nicht genug, um die aufzudecken... 

Edit: Offtopic: Es lebe das Offtopic!


----------



## Worrel (6. Januar 2014)

Monsterxxl schrieb:


> So entschuldigt bitte die Wall of Text aber das Thema hat mich in den Letzten Tagen mächtig aufgeregt.


Da du dir dessen bewußt bist, darfst du gerne vor dem Abschicken noch ein paar Zeilenumbrüche einfügen...



> Doch dann erste überraschung ich muss die spiele wirklich bei Uplay downloaden was ja mit ner 16k Leitung(gibt bei mir noch nichts anderes) schon ma was dauert.


Daß Downloads nicht instant da sind, sollte klar sein. Und sei froh, daß du 16k zustande kriegst, ich hab hier max 12k (und bis vor einem halben Jahr nur einen 6k Tarif).



> Aber damit nicht genug vorher muss ich noch bei Uplay meine gesamten Persönlichen Daten angeben,was soll das? Ich bezahle also rein theoretisch ca60 Euro pro Spiel und mich dann noch vor Firma Ubisoft nackig zu machen.Was gehen besagte Firmen meine Privaten daten an was wollen die mit meiner Telefonnummer etc.


Seltsam - ich hab da gar kein Feld für die Telefonnummer.
Und wie Enisra schon schrob, ist meine einzige persönliche Angabe dort ebenfalls nur das Geb.datum.

Möglich ist natürlich, daß beim Key registrieren Prozeß die Tel.nr. abgefragt wird, um in einem Problemfall (Internetausfall nach Eingabe des Codes, aber vor Fertigstellung der Registrierung) anrufende Kunden zu den Codes zuordnen zu können.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Januar 2014)

Solche Angaben wie Namen etc. braucht man meist nur, wenn man auf solchen Plattformen auch Spiele digital kauft. Wenn du da nichts kaufst, dann kannst du auch irgendwas eingeben, ich nehm dann einfach irgendwelche Kürzel, den ersten Buchstaben meines Vor- und Nachnamens zum Beispiel.


----------

